# Bike Stolen in SF? Check Here



## slow.climber (Nov 25, 2010)

Cops: S.F. teen had 114 stolen bikes | Crime Scene | an SFGate.com blog

An 18-year-old San Francisco man has been arrested after police found 114 allegedly stolen bicycles and pieces of scores of other bikes in his possession, authorities said Friday.

Officers from Ingleside station following a tip went to the home of Irving Sanchez on the 200 block of Charter Oak Avenue in Silver Terrace, where they found eight allegedly stolen bikes in his kitchen, police said. A subsequent search of two Oakland storage lockers he had rented turned up 81 bicycles in one and 25 in another, along with 80 bike tires and a frame.

Sanchez was arrested May 17 on suspicion of numerous felony counts of receiving stolen property, police said. It’s unclear whether he stole the bikes himself, said police spokesman Officer Albie Esparza.

Sanchez has not been charged and was released from custody Monday, said district attorney spokeswoman Stephanie Ong Stillman.

Sanchez said in a brief interview that he lives with his father. He declined to say whether he has hired a lawyer.

The bikes are now stored in a San Francisco police property warehouse, said police spokesman Officer Carlos Manfredi, and investigators have cataloged and photographed them.

People who think their stolen bikes might be among them can call police at (415) 404-4044. A police report of the theft or other proof of ownership will be required to claim a bike.


----------



## Chef Tony (Mar 2, 2004)

what a drag & glad the police recovered them. looking at all those frames with missing wheels makes me think the victims didn't know how to properly lock their bikes.


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

Wheels are easier to unload on craigslist.


----------



## johnny dollar (Jul 21, 2010)

I was hoping my old bike would be in that group, to no avail. c'est la vie. 

Maybe there're more storage lockers in the east bay yet to be uncovered?

It's nice to know at least one thief is getting a taste of justice.


----------



## howdoesseanroll (Mar 27, 2012)

johnny dollar said:


> I was hoping my old bike would be in that group, to no avail. c'est la vie.
> 
> Maybe there're more storage lockers in the east bay yet to be uncovered?
> 
> It's nice to know at least one thief is getting a taste of justice.


he was released. I think they're waiting for the owners to come forward so they can officially charge him.


----------

